# std testing in greece



## lucky7ingreece (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey. I am hoping someone can point me in right direction. I am looking to get tested for all stds, dont mind a private clinic as hate public hospitals. Does anyone know of any places, and how much it costs?
Ideally in Northern suberbs or Rafina/Pellini areas. 
I remember back in UK every town had a place and it was simple but im guessing here its not so easy. I always think its a good idea to get tested every few months these days.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I believe you can get tests ordered at any doctor. In Greece, STDs are usually covered by dermatologists (the Greek specialization is called "dermatologist/aphrodisiologist" with the aphrodisiologist being the STD doctor. So I'm sure any dermatologist could order the tests and tell you where to go to get them done. Most testing centers ("mikroviologos") cover all that sort of thing as well as all blood tests and so on. In Athens there are large chains of testing centers like Bioiatriki but there are also small one-off microbiologists everywhere throughout Greece. 

I don't know if you can just walk into Bioiatriki or equivalent and say "I want to be tested for x, y, and z" but you can try. Otherwise, go to a dermatologist and have the tests ordered for you.


----------

